# Abs to pvc



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone use this for a permit job?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Anyone use this for a permit job?


We use it all the time. Groundwork is largely done in PVC sdr 35 and roughin in abs

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

yup i rough in using sys 15 more expensive but better piping and also customers cant price it not sold at home desperate lol


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Not approved around here.

We still transition with shielded couplings or screwed fittings around here.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

heres a job i did the other day whoever installed the seage ejector didnt install a check valve or ball valve


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not approved in North Carolina. Glue transition between dissimilar plastics is against code.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Pinnacle said:


> heres a job i did the other day whoever installed the seage ejector didnt install a check valve or ball valve


Do they not sell tie wraps in Toronto ?

Why did you use PVC DWV when everything else is ABS


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

actually that was temporary i ran out of zip ties i returned there today to do the sump pump and zip tied both. I use sys 15 because customers cant price it for 1 and for 2 i like using the true union ballvalves which are schedule 80 pvc which is over kill i know and i hate seeing brass valves on plastic it bugs me.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Pinnacle said:


> yup i rough in using sys 15 more expensive but better piping and also customers cant price it not sold at home desperate lol


What is sys 15?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> What is sys 15?


Yea really... what is sys 15.. painted grey pipe and fittings?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fernco


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

We call it tranny cement. It's not as controversial as it sounds...

I guess we're a little more tolerant up here. 

Used it today. I reckon well use some tomorrow too.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

system 15 pvc is non combustible usually used in commercial buildings thicker wall than ABS and like i said cannot be purchased at home depot lowes ect. Theres also XFR PVC which is fire rated for i believe 4 hours thats used in high rise as a replacement for cast iron very expensive though $90.00 for a length of 3 inch. 
http://www.ipexinc.com/Content/Prod...ubMarketId=14&ProductId=34&LanguageCode=en-CA


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think anything is OK here, I am forced to go to Lowes for cpvc glue. The supply house thinks multi purpose is good for that and pvc and abs, probably for fixing cracks in cast too. 

ABS is only in mobile homes, and only sold at lowes.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

yea its interesting diffent codes in different states and provinces. thats why i asked what kind of pvc the americans used in another post i see it in all the houses and found out its schedule 40 and foam core. our schedule 40 is grey like sys 15 and our schedule 80 is dark grey like the ball valve in my picture.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

lol i hate cast especially snap cutting all day did that years ago when i was first year


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Pinnacle said:


> lol i hate cast especially snap cutting all day did that years ago when i was first year


Years ago? How many years ago for you is that?


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

8 or so years ago XFR is fairly new and is an excellent substitute for cast. Rb get off my balls already lol


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Not approved around here.
> 
> We still transition with shielded couplings or screwed fittings around here.


I've seen it used and inspected in Seattle.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Not approved around here.
> 
> We still transition with shielded couplings or screwed fittings around here.


*316.1.6 Solvent Cement Plastic Pipe Joints.*
Plastic pipe and fittings designed to be joined by
solvent cementing shall comply with applicable
standards referenced in Table 14-1.
ABS pipe and fittings shall be cleaned and
then joined with solvent cement(s).
CPVC pipe and fittings shall be cleaned and
then joined with listed primer(s) and solvent
cement(s).
Exception: Listed solvent cements that do not
require the use of primer shall be permitted
for use with CPVC pipe and fittings, manufactured
in accordance with ASTM D2846,
one-half (1/2) inch through two (2) inches in
diameter.
PVC pipe and fittings shall be cleaned and
joined with primer(s) and solvent cement(s).
*A solvent cement transition joint between
ABS and PVC building drain and building sewer
shall be made using a listed transition solvent
cement.*


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

our code on transition solvent completely legal above and below ground.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

This stuff is golden.

Pretty much glues any type of plastic together.

It will probably end up giving us cancer in our lifetime this stuff cleans yer nostrils.

Glad it's approved in Ontario I couldn't imagine dealing with ferncos or mxf fittings to do any sort of transition, on most undergrounds we use bds(system 35)(sewer pipe etc) to transition bushings 4x3 pvc to abs everywhere


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rusak said:


> *316.1.6 Solvent Cement Plastic Pipe Joints.*
> Plastic pipe and fittings designed to be joined by
> solvent cementing shall comply with applicable
> standards referenced in Table 14-1.
> ...


That's interesting -- I asked Tullis out in Bellevue if we could use a transition cement this last summer and he said 'Not just no, but hell no'.

Thanks, Rusak, I'll have to point that out to him the next time I'm on the East Side.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

yup its an amazing product. off my 4 inch wye i use the transition bushing and bush down to 3 inch and do my 3 piece in abs


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I should have specified IPC, still ok?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The stupid question is.....

Why can't you use it to join ABS to ABS ... or PVC to PVC

One could conclude that if it melts ABS and PVC then why not just make one glue that is good for both


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I know ABS cement melts abs pipe and fitting together, but I don't think PVC cement melts pipe and fitting together. 

Since my time plumbing in pvc I have seen a number of joints pull free from the hub, 15 plus year old work. When I plumbed in ABS, only time I had a joint come apart was at the glue joint into the fitting, but the pipe was still in the hub.


----------

